# Seven Sons in PA?



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can buy a seven sons tree in south central PA? I saw a shrub at a friend's neighbor's house and it was covered with bees. I want to plant a few for my bees. They bloom late, so I figure it will give them a little extra food source in late summer/early fall. Thanks.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Why not wait till that tree drops seed and give the owner some honey in exchange?


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a good idea. I hadn't thought about that. I'm not completely sure that his is a seven sons bush, I didn't look closely, but whatever it is the bees love it.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like another great reason why you should get seeds from it, then you know you have the same bush!


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Or maybe I can get a few cuttings to root. There is a bush at my wife's school that she said is covered with bees, also. She is going to take some cuttings this week.


----------

